
The ruthless Russian hacking unit that tried to crash Ukraine - vo2maxer
https://www.washingtonpost.com/outlook/the-ruthless-russian-hacking-unit-that-tried-to-crash-ukraine/2019/12/26/beaf477a-1470-11ea-a659-7d69641c6ff7_story.html
======
celias
[https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/54/](https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/54/)

